# Looking for link or part number for A/C condenser shield



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying the A/C condenser shield and asking my dealer to install it when they do the belly pan recall. I was not able to locate this item at the online GM parts sites. I was looking in the Cruze ECO diagrams because my understanding is that is the model that comes with the shield from the factory, but I still couldn't find it.

So part number or web link anybody?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I'm thinking about buying the A/C condenser shield and asking my dealer to install it when they do the belly pan recall. I was not able to locate this item at the online GM parts sites. I was looking in the Cruze ECO diagrams because my understanding is that is the model that comes with the shield from the factory, but I still couldn't find it.
> 
> So part number or web link anybody?



Dale_K,
I would suggest that you take a look at the following link. I would also suggest that you verify with your dealer that this is the correct part that you are looking for. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts and search for part number 95927464.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...item #12 in this GM exploded-parts illustration: http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1108181P01-009.JPG


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you both. If it's only $17 msrp I might as well buy it at the dealer and save the shipping charges.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...be forewarned your dealer will probably have to order it (ours did) because almost nobody these days "stocks" parts anymore (re: "...just-in-time-stupidity..." inventories).


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The shield came in today. I bet this item only cost GM $.25. I'm not complaining about the $17 price. I just think GM should have put this on every Cruze that doesn't have a grill behind the lower engine cooling opening.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I see you have a typical cat - can't eat it, chase it, or shed on it - not interested.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> The shield came in today. I bet this item only cost GM $.25. I'm not complaining about the $17 price. I just think GM should have put this on every Cruze that doesn't have a grill behind the lower engine cooling opening.


...how does it attach? Is it snapped, bolted, or glued, etc. into place? The one I ordered two weeks ago still hasn't come.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks like the ends just snap over the round tubular part of the condenser ends. One end goes behind the tube and the other snaps over the top.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GM part number for that shield is 95927464. Due for my second oil change and want to install that shield. For some strange reason, neither the service nor parts manager were at my Chevy dealers yesterday. Did order one, guys there couldn't find it. Hope to get a call any moment.

While I am 608/609 EPA certified, have lots of AC repair equipment, working on R-134a is a PITA, system has to be completly flushed, new accumulator besides replacing defective parts, a deep vacuum has to be drawn and the only correct is to inject the correct quantity of new PAG into the system.

Taking any short cuts will lead to major future problems due to acid buildup or not having the correct amount of oil. Guys that guess at this are idiots. 

Even if I have to lay out 17 bucks, will be well worth it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This shield is one of those odd corporate decisions that no one will ever understand. The 2011 ECO MT had this shield but none of the other 2011 trims had it. As crazy as GM went with weight shedding in the ECO MT I would have expected this to be the other way around.


----------

